# Concentrates starter pack



## John King (2/10/17)

Sup All,

New to DIY E Liquids, so here is my concentrates starter pack i just received.




 Sweet Watermelon Concentrate** (CAP)




 Kiwi (Double) Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 




Strawberry Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 




Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor Concentrate (TFA) 




Sweetener Concentrate (TFA)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (2/10/17)

No PG; VG or Nic?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## John King (2/10/17)

Mr. B said:


> No PG; VG or Nic?



I Have PG, VG and Nic as well. A scale too and few bottles  Forgot to include that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/10/17)

Hmmmm... now for the research of recipes, making, steeping and then eventually testing. Good luck & enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lawrence A (2/10/17)

Nice one @John King - have you mixed any juices as yet or will this be your first go at it?

Do you have any recipes in mind based on the concentrates you have?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (2/10/17)

Welcome to the rabbit hole @John King. Good luck with your descent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## John King (2/10/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Hmmmm... now for the research of recipes, making, steeping and then eventually testing. Good luck & enjoy!



Thanks @ivc_mixer ! I did a boatload of research before i even thought of DIY... So i feel kind of foolishly confident if you know what i mean hehe.



Lawrence A said:


> Nice one @John King - have you mixed any juices as yet or will this be your first go at it?
> 
> Do you have any recipes in mind based on the concentrates you have?


Thanks @Lawrence A 

I salvaged a horrible store bought liquid a few weeks ago by adding a few concentrates and VG/PG/Nic with no clear guideline and it came out vape-able / pretty descent, so this incident basically inspired me to do my own stuff, also saving the Randellas is a bonus!

But no this is my 1st from ground up attempt.

I am thinking of doing the "12 Monkeys - Kanzi clone" to start of with (Steeping time is less i read) than the "Mothers - Unicorn milk" that i really want to make.



Friep said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole @John King. Good luck with your descent.



Thanks @Friep ! Another DIY i am juggling atm. Hope it pans out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (2/10/17)

No custards, creams, meringue, vbic or SC?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/10/17)

Congrats @John King
Just be careful with the nic, use gloves. But a huge big up for doing decent research before venturing into the dark side. I heard some bad stories from my supplier about guys landing in hospital with nic poising after spilling on their clothes. Nic gets absorbed into the skin. Having said that, you just opened another can of worms. Once you made your 1st decent juice, you will feel like a mad scientist and u can kiss your monthly budget good buy as u will feel like u never have enough concentrates

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (2/10/17)

The Kamzi clone os quite good I've mxed it and enjoyed it. Tho it will lose flavor after a while so mix it in smallish batches

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/10/17)

On another note, check out @KZOR thread on liquid recipes. He has some really good recipes. And when in doubt, feel free to ask. This forum has some awesome guys with amazing knowledge

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## John King (3/10/17)

Strontium said:


> No custards, creams, meringue, vbic or SC?



Hi @Strontium, Not as yet. I want to get results within the next week. I understand that creams and custards steep time is about 3-4 weeks.



SmokeyJoe said:


> Congrats @John King
> Just be careful with the nic, use gloves. But a huge big up for doing decent research before venturing into the dark side. I heard some bad stories from my supplier about guys landing in hospital with nic poising after spilling on their clothes. Nic gets absorbed into the skin. Having said that, you just opened another can of worms. Once you made your 1st decent juice, you will feel like a mad scientist and u can kiss your monthly budget good buy as u will feel like u never have enough concentrates



Thanks @SmokeyJoe ! Regarding the monthly budget, I hope that is not the case (Although i already feel like i dont have enough concentrates or hardware or tools ... I have a bunch of hobbies to support so have to walk that line very carefully. 



Akash said:


> The Kamzi clone os quite good I've mxed it and enjoyed it. Tho it will lose flavor after a while so mix it in smallish batches



Thanks for the advice @Akash . Will 30ml batches be OK? I just want a light EDV. Playing with adding a bit of menthol to it and also cutting the % of concentrates especially the sweetener.



SmokeyJoe said:


> On another note, check out @KZOR thread on liquid recipes. He has some really good recipes. And when in doubt, feel free to ask. This forum has some awesome guys with amazing knowledge



Thanks again @SmokeyJoe . I will surely take this advice and offer to heart!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (3/10/17)

John King said:


> Thanks for the advice @Akash . Will 30ml batches be OK? I just want a light EDV. Playing with adding a bit of menthol to it and also cutting the % of concentrates especially the sweetener.



Yep that sounds about perfect. Goodluck man and welcome to the wonderful world of DIY

Reactions: Like 2


----------

